# German Hacker Club Uncovers Gov't-Sponsored In The Wild Malware



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From German Hacker Club Uncovers Gov't-Sponsored In The Wild Malware - HotHardware


Michael Santo said:


> German Hacker Club Uncovers Gov't-Sponsored In The Wild Malware
> 
> A well-known German hacker group has accused the German government of releasing a Trojan horse program into the wild. According to the Chaos Computer Club, the program is the stuff of political fiction: it was designed to allow the government to spy on its citizens.
> 
> ...


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

It's time that people using the Internet realized that they are not actually anonymous. I've been trying to tell some of the kids on the gaming forums for years now that their trolling and flaming may someday come back to haunt them if/when they apply for a job or a security clearance. Don't you think that just about every government that can is trying to infect computers with spyware so as to see what potential "enemies" (read as "just about anybody we are interested in") are doing? The FBI has been using spyware for years now.


----------

